# Pit Barrel Cooker..PBC



## mrmerck (Mar 27, 2019)

I am about to acquire a PBC which is basically a UBS for those not familiar with them. One of the things I`ve noticed is that they dont come with any temperature gauge or any type of damper like the Weber Smokey Mountain has. I`m fully aware that the manufacturer says the warranty is voided if you modify the unit from its original state. Youtube has some videos where other owners have done some modifications and I`d like some opinions from this forum.
1. Temperature gauge... As mentioned, it does not come with one and I am considering putting my own on the unit. My second option was to purchase some sort of dual probe thermometer ( thinking Maverick) and get temperature that way. Of course I`ll use a thermometer on the meat I`m cooking. Option 3 is to do nothing..Thoughts?
2. I`ve been told these units tend to run a bit higher temps than a Weber Smokey Mountain so I thought about actually modifying the unit and installing a Weber damper kit on the unit. Thoughts?

Thanks for all replies


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 27, 2019)

I guess my thoughts are why do you want to spend a minimum of 300.00 on something that isn't what you want. A UDS is so simple to build and modify to YOUR specifications. 

To spend that money AND spend extra on those mods AND to void the warranty (not really sure what they are covering with that warranty, it's all metal and paint and I'm guessing they don't cover a paint job that got burned up) to me just doesn't add up.

So, summary. Take a look into building one that is the one YOU want. They're super simple and rock solid smokers and I know you'll be in it for less than 300 unless you really go to town on it. Best thing is to find a barrel that has the removable lid with the bolt on ring. Otherwise there's cutting involved and a new lid, etc.


----------



## mrmerck (Mar 27, 2019)

I appreciate your reply and it makes sense to build your own. However, I got a deal on the PBC. My story...Walmart carried these smokers that sell everywhere for $299 but quit selling them . A buddy who owns one happened to go in a local WalMart and saw a display model in the the clearance section for $174 with Owner`s Manual and all the parts( no box).I jumped on the deal.


----------



## hoytflinger (Mar 31, 2019)

Why complicate it with temp gauges? Follow the lighting instructions and don't worry about temp. That's the beauty of the PBC. Easy, thoughtless, cooking. I cooked everything in the one I had and not one time did I check the temp of the cooker. Everything turned out amazing.


----------

